# New shoalwater cat



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just ordered the 2012 21 ft. Paid for two tone paint, have to make a decision on colors within 2 weeks. So many colors to choose from, anyone have ideas or pictures of there's?


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

I'm going with Charcoal hull and Platinum sides on my new 23 Cat. Mine will have a 18" raised platform, the new flush fiberglass hatches and short powdercoated tower.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to see you went with the 21 over the 19. You will have a more versatil boat that is able to handle many different conditions (weather, people, bay conditions, etc.) You will love that Shoalwater 21.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Bone and light blue, or bone and black, or black and silver. Congrats on the new boat, the 21 is a sweet model and is much better than the 19 in my opinion. What engine did you go with and what power?


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Light seafoam hull sides and console - very light dove grey decks (white with a drop of grey)
White running surface


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

bone and orange!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of my boat Seafoam Green and Gray.
Keith


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

^^ pretty boat...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> ^^ pretty boat...


X2.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's my 23' cat I got last month. Platinum sides and black between the cats. Love it.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good looking boats! I went with a 150 etec. He gave us a ride, same boat same motor and we topped out at 49 mph. Prop was kinda worn but still runs good for a cat and a 150. Any suggestions on having the prop cupped? What will this do for me, pros and cons? He asked if I wanted to have the prop shipped off and cupped?


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I assume that speed was without the elevated console? The cupping will help the prop grab more water for better hole shot and shallow water performance. Understand there can be a trade off depending on how much they cup the prop. I tried the one with tips and did not like it at all on my 200HO.It put to much torque on the steering for me and caused the hull to porpoise. I ended up with a 19 pitch four blade Solas that performs pretty good. The solas is ok for a cheap ss lifter prop. I am going to try the three blade viper and see how it performs. The guys just outside Corpus usually recommend Rev 4's.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

That speed was a demo ride no fishing gear no coolers no etc. Just 3 guys on board, and probably not full of fuel. The console was flat on the deck, I have a t-top will that reduce the speed a little?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

May want to get the removable type t-top in case you have days where you have 3 or 4 guys on board drift fishing because they tend to get in the way when you have a few more people on board all casting a lot. It will hurt speed by 3 or 4 mph and hurt efficiency a bit. Cupping the prop will give you more bite when jumping on plane and it's usually a good idea for a shallow running boat.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

adding a t-top on my robalo cost me about 5mph on the water and about 1mpg while towing


----------



## Stafford44 (Jan 25, 2012)

great boats!!! how skinny can it get?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> May want to get the removable type t-top in case you have days where you have 3 or 4 guys on board drift fishing because they tend to get in the way when you have a few more people on board all casting a lot. It will hurt speed by 3 or 4 mph and hurt efficiency a bit. Cupping the prop will give you more bite when jumping on plane and it's usually a good idea for a shallow running boat.


That and breaking an expensive rod when someone does a "Jimmy Houston" on a fish...LOL


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KeithR said:


> Here is a pic of my boat Seafoam Green and Gray.
> Keith


I like the colors.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I want one in OSU orange & black


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KeithR said:


> Here is a pic of my boat Seafoam Green and Gray.
> Keith


I like the colors.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> I like the colors.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Flushdeck (Sep 27, 2011)

parts henry said:


> LMAO!!!!


Poop:mpd:


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of buying a shoalwater, but I don't really know much about these boats so i'm tossing a few brands up in the air JH, Shoalwater, or Trans. This will be my first boat so any sugg. would help will fish east and west matagorda bay's mostly wade fishing.

didn't mean to hijack the thread but i'm not allowed to post my own yet


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome big stix. All three are great boats. Dont rule the haynie cat out either. Go look at all 4. Take a test drive on windy day and buy what you like best and not what others say is great. Everyone thinks their boat is the best so make your own mind up and you have nothing to lose. Good luck

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

